

Ask HN: What do you do when you meet people with influence? - curiousfish

I'm meeting the minister of Agricultural Development from a foreign country this upcoming week.<p>My question is what do you think about and what do you do when meeting with someone in a position of power or influence?<p>This opportunity arose by a fortunate set of circumstances, and I do not have any particular motivations. However we do work in the same fields and this could mean possible opportunities in the future.<p>Opportunities like these have arisen for me in the past, but I've always felt disappointed that I haven't been able to develop stronger relationships with these people. So if you have any hints or suggestions, I'd love to hear them.
======
pg
The best way to handle powerful people is to teach them stuff. That's both
interesting for them, and good for the world. It's better not to consciously
try to develop relationships with them. Everyone they meet is trying to do
that, and they get sick of it.

------
krav
Here's my rule for all interactions: provide value. Usually it is knowledge,
connecting the right people, whatever. But provide value.

Don't expect anything in return. The irony is, it'll come back to you in ways
that'll blow your socks off.

